# Anyone remember Ultimate Audio subs?



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I ran across a pair of 10" Ultimate subs in truck/slanted enclosures recently. I remember these were pretty common 20 years ago. Not the best, but decent for what you paid.


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

I remember them. I had an Ultimate 8" and that thing went through 3 different vehicles before it was stolen.

They're still in business, if you can believe that.
Ultimate Sound: Car Audio


----------

